# Outlaw Nitro Sprints coming to K&M



## outfrontframes (Apr 25, 2005)

First let me introduce myself. My name is Wes Brown and I own Out Front Frames. We build Nitro Outlaw Sprints based off of the RC10GT. I am currently running a series that is primarily located in North Texas, called The Southwest Series. However, we are looking to expand the series to the Southern end of the Lone Star State. We will be coming down to meet people, put some faces with some names and do some racing. I am in need of info for K&M. I have been there countless times to run off road when Mr. Mahaffy was running the track. I was alerted to the oval by a friend of ours down there. So as any true racer would say, lets go race on it! So thats what we want to do this coming Saturday. Normally we race at Wild Bills in Irving,Texas, which is the location for the first stop of the 2005 Southwest Series Race on May 7th. We run true outlaw sprints. No engine size, no tank size, no weight limit. 2wd, 8x8 wing, 4x9 sides and front wing optional. Only other rules are 12.5"x12.5" max size. Anyways, if anybody could get me some info I would greatly appreciate it. Actually any info about dirt oval in that part of the state would be great. You can post up here as I will be checking back of course or email me at [email protected]. Thanks for having me and I hope to meet all of you real soon. 

Click the link above to get O.F.F. today...


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Dirt Oval Baby!*

Welcome Wes. K&M opens the doors Saturday around 10:00 in the morning. Races start 5:00 to 6:00 to get the people out at a decent time.

Looking forward to seeing you again.

You know what I think I can do with one of these Sprint Cars?

*PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!*


----------



## outfrontframes (Apr 25, 2005)

With a 2+ hp engine you can do alot..  Thanks for the info BigMax. I too look forward to seeing you. Now that I have seen your picture I am going to have to back thru my archives and see if I can find a pic of ya from one of the Biff races.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sounds good ..........C-YA there saturday bright and early


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Bring It!*

I wanna see it ALL!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

To this day, I still love hearing about the charity races.  

Welcome to 2Cool Wes. Your allways welcome here and we appreciate different kinds of racing being talked about here. I should be ready for oval after the summer fishing season is over and its cool outside again.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Whow!*

HE's ALIVE! HE's ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

72 hours last week bro, 70 the week before. Got the weekend off though.


----------



## kmrc (Dec 31, 2004)

outfrontframes,this is Nancy from k&m. I would like to welcome you to K&M. We are just beginning our oval track, and are hoping to get some input on it. It seems like you would be our man. I am sorry I didn't get back to you sooner,but I just caught it. Thanks Bigmax for covering for me. Have a safe trip and we will see you Saturday. We are open untill 10:00 on Friday. Nancy


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Yes it is Cool yall came in here.*

Your Welcome Nancy. See you Tomolly. Yes I did say that. 2 times in a roll. These Sprints sparked my already HUGE Enthusiam!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Wake Up!!!*

Hey, so you have only been in bed for like 3-4 hours. BURNING DAYLIGHT!!!!

You GUYS ROCK! I beleave in no time I will have you understanding the true meaning of *PULL THE LEEEEVER!*

Out Front Frames has the cars to get the job done and lay the power to the ground. AWESOME and I GOTTA HAVE ONE!!!! I will be putting together a list of what we need REAL soon! Then we will have to come up there and show you folks around the track. :rotfl:

Way Cool to have gotten to watch and meet up with yall finally. Rest and get back to work!


----------



## outfrontframes (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I rested (kinda) and got back to work (where I am now). We had a great time. The drive back after the races was a bit rough but we made it. I would like to thank K&M for having us and for the hospitality. As always K&M is a great place to race and I look forward to coming back soon. If there is anything I can do to help push your oval program further just let me know.
[email protected]


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*And A Big Thankyou!*

Houston and surrounding areas. If you need a hookup for one of these OutFrontFrame Kits, I am the Houston Rep for OFF. I am proud to be thier guy and Can't Wait till I take delivery on my Kit!!! If interested send me an email or PM.

:bounce:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Id like to see it come together Lyn. Can ya take pictures during construction?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*I can do that.*

You should have seen it! MAN! Nothing could keep up with it!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Told JA!*

Mine came in the mail TODAY!!!!!!:bounce: YEEEEHAAAAA!


----------

